# Bums



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I had to go into town today to have my eyes checked and get a scrip for new specs. (Going back next week to have the laser open up one eye a bit.)

Anyway, Barb and I did some shopping and stopped at a convenience store to get a couple of hot dogs for lunch. Barb called my attention to a fellow picking up cigarette butts on the sidewalk. As I watched, a woman handed him some coins. He thanked her and then reached in his pocket, pulled out a few more coins and counted them. Not enough--he went back to looking for butts.

Aw, hell. I got out of the van and walked over--the poor guy was wearing a thin jacket with a hood. All his front teeth gone, not over thirty five.

"Hey, guy: How about a bit of lunch?" Oh, no, I'll be ok. "C'mon, have something on me". He relented, went in and got a couple of hot dogs, thanked me, went around the corner out of the wind and sat down to eat. I gave him a bit of supper money and left. My ----ed dog has more going for him than that poor devil. 

Drugs, alcohol, poor choices, mental illness. All of them can put you on the street. Try two of those and you might as well be dead.
Ox


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

We have a young lady in town, she lives with her parents, who wonders around looking for change and cigarette butts. You would think she was a bum if you didn't know. She has been totally fried on drugs, for quite awhile her parents didn't know where she was. Sad what people will give up for that junk.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

That was kind of you Ox. This world could use more acts of charity and fellowship like yours. 

You know... a lot of good, productive people have overcome drugs, alcohol, and poor choices. Even mental illness. IMO, to say they might as well be dead, is short changing them. Writing them off because they've made mistakes, without acknowledging that we humans are fallible, but always have the chance to change, is judging them by an intolerant value system. Famous people from all walks of life, including, inventors, authors, scientists, and teachers have overcome their poor choices and gone on to help make this a better world.

The problem has to be fixed at a more basic level. Of that, I'm sure. I certainly don't have the rosetta stone for it, but I know that a social engineering mindset won't do it.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

That was nice of you. Did anybody else go to the bathroom and brush their teeth after reading this?


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Not saying this is the deal at all. But I watched a documentary once on street folks. They followed one "home" one day. Turns out this is how they made their living, and did dang good at it too. They learn to set up in certain areas, and a person can make some good money tricking folks into thinking you are destitute. Like 100 000 of good money even.

There are legit, needy people. But among them are some seriously smart scammers. 

For the record, I do not think the OP should NOT have given the guy cash or food. We need more like them in the world. I just found the fakers very interesting..


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

In my county there are almost no resources for the addicted, homeless or mental ill, and what resources there are require a drive, for some almost 30 miles. Some, many don't have transportation or gas money to get the help they need.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

We have some of those "career beggars" in Tulsa, which I believe is the town Ox is referring to, and yeah they make out like bandits. Some of them aren't as smart as they think, however, as they stand in the same place all the time instead of moving around. When you see the same guy at the same spot for six months and see him going over to get into a nice car every once in a while for a break or something, it sort of ruins the "poor me" routine, lol.

However, in this case I think Ox did good. Anyone who's picking up cigarette butts and counting change to see if he can afford a $1 hot dog certainly isn't in it for the money. I do this too, watch them for a little bit before deciding whether to help or not. I also offer to buy food insted of give money. If they turn down the food I'm willing to buy, then they get nothing from me.

There aren't many resources in Tulsa either, and the public transportation system is a joke. I see more and more people in sad circumstances. I may not be rich, but I try to do what I can. Good job Ox!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

farmerDale said:


> Not saying this is the deal at all. But I watched a documentary once on street folks. They followed one "home" one day. Turns out this is how they made their living, and did dang good at it too. They learn to set up in certain areas, and a person can make some good money tricking folks into thinking you are destitute. Like 100 000 of good money even.
> 
> There are legit, needy people. But among them are some seriously smart scammers.
> 
> For the record, I do not think the OP should NOT have given the guy cash or food. We need more like them in the world. I just found the fakers very interesting..


When I lived in Albuquerque, NM many years ago, there was a huge scandal there about this exact thing. The exception was that the homeless were actually working for some guy that assigned them spots, to which he drove them and picked them up. He got a percentage. IIRC, they were all making out like bandits. Really soured the community of personally helping the homeless. Thankfully, there were a lot of resources there to actually help those in need, including soup kitchens and shelters. We had three kids at the time and were getting WIC for them and we always had loads of eggs and dried beans left over. We usually went every couple of weeks to the soup kitchen with a pretty hefty donation of eggs and beans.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Only a sap gives money to the panhandlers at the street intersections. I've been taken in, a couple of times famously---$60 to a couple "trying to get back to family in Kentucky" who were at the same intersection when I passed by later.

Another time a friend and I each gave $20 to a woman holding a plastic sack of clothes--she was standing by a bus stop that we knew would never see a bus. She wanted to go to the Salvation Army mission, so we took her and dropped her off there--she went across the street to a bar instead. 

That sort of thing kinda curdles the milk of human kindness. Nowadays I only give food; if they are obviously hungry I may leave a little something for the next meal.

Doodlemom; This guy's teeth were fine other than that someone/something had knocked out the front teeth--upper and lower, four each missing. He still retained enough pride that he did not beg---but he was hungry. 

Callie--21st and Harvard, across the street from Empire Optical.


----------



## woodenfires (Dec 2, 2003)

sustainabilly said:


> That was kind of you Ox. This world could use more acts of charity and fellowship like yours.
> 
> You know... a lot of good, productive people have overcome drugs, alcohol, and poor choices. Even mental illness. IMO, to say they might as well be dead, is short changing them. Writing them off because they've made mistakes, without acknowledging that we humans are fallible, but always have the chance to change, is judging them by an intolerant value system. Famous people from all walks of life, including, inventors, authors, scientists, and teachers have overcome their poor choices and gone on to help make this a better world.
> 
> The problem has to be fixed at a more basic level. Of that, I'm sure. I certainly don't have the rosetta stone for it, but I know that a social engineering mindset won't do it.




You are so right! I have worked with lots of addicts over the years, some now are very happy and productive people, some didn't make it. I have seen a kind act change a person, love and compassion are the only things important in life. To be kind to a stranger just because they cross your path is good for your soul and an example for the rest of us, nice work ox. jim


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Rhonda; At the time that beans and cheese were among the "commodities" issued here I had an acquaintance who had an auto shop near the distribution site. He routinely bought big hunks of cheese for $2. Dried beans could be found in the ditches leading to the site---people just tossed them away when they left the building. 
That too disinclines one toward charitable giving.

Even this Christmas there were people in line to get free turkeys who showed up in big autos and fine clothes. One woman was quoted as saying "It's free, why not come get it?" That was at one of the charities here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

Blessed are the merciful, for they shall be shown mercy...


I coudn't possibly fairly determine who is genuinely in dire need and who is a scam artist..If I see a human being such as OX described, I gladly share with him what I have in my pocket and leave the "deserve" part up to God...Good for you,OX...


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I would not share this normally but since you all are sharing i will as well. Down the street from my shop is a church sponsored soup kitchen and thrift shop. They offer hot showers and will wash the street people's clothing for them as well. While driving by I noticed many of the folks outside and around the building were in severe need of some grooming. Introduced myself to the pastor and offered my service to those in honest need. He has a stack of my business cards and he signs them and gives them to those in honest need. He makes sure they are showered, clothes are clean and are as presentable as they can be. 

I take em per his call first and on Sat. afternoons so it does not conflict with my regular schedule and clients. The folks are so very, very thankful and it seems to really lighten up their outlook. Makes me feel appreciated as well. 

Funny thing, two weeks ago we had mega snow fall and when i got the the shop on Tuesday i could tell someone had kept up the shoveling. The pastor said he handed several of the men shovels and told them to go see if they could help me out! Karma is a wonderful thing!!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Lesley; we share, but to encourage scams and outright theft is not seemly. We owe it to society to discourage the scam artists. 

This has been going on for centuries. Read Sherlock Holmes "The Man with the Twisted Lip". 
Ox


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Doingitmyself; My hat's off to you. That is more than I could handle.
Ox


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

It is so difficult to determine who is truly in need and who isnt. And it breaks my heart to see those who are mentallt impaired living under a bridge. I bring them food, water etc as well.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Oxankle said:


> Doingitmyself; My hat's off to you. That is more than I could handle.
> Ox


These folks are always grateful. On occasion Pastor comes in with one of em if they are mentally not quite all there. He interacts with love, empathy, and it is inspiring to watch him guiding/helping people that many others would just not care to see. Pastor is the one that deserves a "hats off"!

He is by all accounts..... a man's, man. A very large man in a small mans body!


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

There are also the "Will work for food" scam artists. I once offered one of these guys $20 to mow a 1 acre area that was weedy but not very tall (maybe 6-7" and I had a ride-on mower) that I couldn't do because of back pain. I said I would take him to my house (10 min ride) and bring him back after he had finished. He told me he just wanted the money... 

I will buy food, sandwiches, water but I will not give money. 

Mary


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

DIM, my hat is off to you. Giving of your time and talent is a true gift, indeed.

I guess I donât believe anyone deserves to be cold or hungry. There are scammers, sure, but I donât judge. I will never know the totality of circumstances that brought someone to their current way of life, and it is seldom clear-cut or black and white. Not really my business, either.

Some years ago, I took up the habit of carrying a large, cloth grocery bag in my car. It is filled with little things a homeless person might need: A blanket, a warm coat if I can find a good one at a thrift store, a hat, a muffler, hand warmers, some food items, hygienic products, a little dog food (they often have their companions who mean the world to them, same as me), writing materials, a little bit of money, packets of hot cocoaâ¦ stuff I would wish to have should I ever find myself in a similar situation. I also tuck in a list of places where they might find additional assistance: The local food bank, shelters, etc. When I spot someone in need, I give them the bag and make up another one.

Iâve had a lot of reactions, most of them extremely grateful. More than one has cried. One fellow told me with a note of hostility to ââ¦give that to someone who really needs it.â I took him at his word and gave him nothing. 

For me, this has been a good way to help people I perceive to be in need, and I will probably carry on doing it unless or until Iâm the one who wishes someone would hand me such a bag.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Country; I had an experience to tell about. My yard was full of fallen branches and I was still very sore from an accident. I passed a fellow picking up cans beside the road.

Stopped, told him I had some cans, and I could use some help because my yard was full of broken branches--I'd give him the cans and pay him $10 a hour to pick up the branches. He readily agreed.

We went home, got out the ATV and trailer and I drove it around as he loaded the branches and then threw them off in the burn pile. 

As we worked I learned that he had a home a couple of miles off, was a security guard at a casino here and was picking up cans because his Dr. told him to get his behind out of the casino and do some work in the open air. An ex-school teacher. Turns out he was well known and liked in the community here. Nice guy.
Ox


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Raven that's a way excellent idea. I have to agree food, warm coat/mittens/hat, and a list of resources is a great way to help.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

An emerging market in today's society:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

I was positive, by the title of this thread, that it was going to be about politicians. Or butts. Well, that's just repetition, I guess.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

doodlemom said:


> An emerging market in today's society:


Sign, sign everywhere a sign, blocking up the scenery, blocking up my mind. Do this, don't do that, can't you read the sign!!!!

Best sang by the Canadian rock band, "Five Man Electrical Band". :bow:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Ox,,

Thanks again for the Hot dogs!!!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I've always had a hard time discerning, but I felt I should. Some I have despised, some I've felt empathy for.

I'm sure I havn't seen as many here as most of you. There are always a few around the super wally world, that I ignore. I've ran into a couple of panhandlers when I've stopped for a 6-pack, with rotten teeth and asking for gas money so they could get home. And they PMO, and I tell them so.

I've also seen guys trudging down the highway carrying gallon jars of creek water. It's not hard to tell. I've went to the house and made them sandwiches and filled up jugs of good water to take back to them. They're pretty lost if they think they can hike it to the next plaza. And then I've called the sheriffs dept to notify them of the possibities.

I think we are supposed to discern, in fact I know we are supposed to make an effort at such!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

L. A.: Man, you travel fast!!!!!
Ox


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bless you people for feeding the hungry.

My husband's kid sister was a street person for a while. The thing is if we had given her money it would have gone for drugs, so we did not give her money for fear it would kill her. She lived hand to mouth for a few years.

She finally! accepted help from a charity in getting copies of her paperwork so she could get an apartment, and we are glad.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

There but for the grace of God go I

No one is safe from being a street person because you never know what tomorrow will bring.

I have meant people that had it all and lost it all

So that so called "bum" is someone's brother, sister, son, daughter, father , mother.

No one is less or more than the other


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Raeven, I kind of do the same thing! Every year, as soon as winter clothing shows up at Walmart, I go in and buy a bunch of gloves and hats that sell for $1.50, scarves for $2.00, sweatshirts for $5 and packages of thick socks. I also buy the lap size fleece blankets for $5. I divide them up into bags and keep them in my truck to hand out when I see a need. I figure I can help a lot of people for around $100, and it makes me feel so good to be able to do that.

When I see someone hanging around convenience stores that look cold and hungry, but not begging, I'll go over and ask if I can buy them some coffee or cocoa and a sandwich. A lot will turn me down, but sometimes they're so grateful they cry, it just breaks my heart. With those, I might do like Ox and leave them with money for the next meal. 

The ones that say they'd rather have money get nothing. Some turn me down, but I can tell it's just out of pride, and I'll come back out of the store and just put a bag and cup in their hands and insist they take it. They touch me most of all, and sometimes as I'm driving away I see them ripping into that sack like they haven't seen food in quite a while.

Ox, I don't get to that side of town often. I go about every 4-5 months to the Jim's Never on Sunday restaurant slightly north of there on Harvard and get Greek food or 3-way, love their chili! Ive been craving it lately. I'll keep an eye out for your friend if I get that way soon.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Wonder what he was saving for.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF my brother had been a deadbeat bum hanging out on corners, I would figure he had made the choices that had put him there, and he had to live with them, just the same if his choices had made him rich. I KNOWS he feels the same way bout me


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

City Bound said:


> Wonder what he was saving for.


Food and cigarette papers maybe. I've had homeless people approach me in my vehicle if they've seen me smoking and politely ask if they can have a cigarette or two plus all the contents of the ashtray. A few times people have asked if I could spare enough change for them to buy a book of rolling papers and matches. 

They will strip down and clean all the butts they scrounge off the streets or from smoking drivers with full ashtrays who may accomodate them and then they recycle the tobacco to make up full sized rollies. Then they either smoke those themselves or use them for barter with other homeless people who have no money but may have food and other needful things that they too have scrounged up.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> IF my brother had been a deadbeat bum hanging out on corners, I would figure he had made the choices that had put him there, and he had to live with them, just the same if his choices had made him rich. I KNOWS he feels the same way bout me



And you go to church every sunday?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Shygal said:


> And you go to church every sunday?


Freewill and personal accountability are not part of spirituality?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

The original OP was written in the spirit of goodwill and inspiration so why don't we start a new thread if people want to argue about the merits and demerits of charity or whatever other nonsense that would take this thread in a negative direction.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Fact is that the posts here have taught me what a piker I am. There is more human kindness out there than we can imagine.

I'll try to do better.
Ox


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

every Sunday Shy, and Weds too.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> every Sunday Shy, and Weds too.


I am curious Bill. What do you go to church for? Is it the campionship or to learn God's lessons?


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Missed placed curiosity,,,,,,,:nono:


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

A few weeks ago, on my way home from a meeting, it was past lunch time but I wasn't really hungry. But I had a coupon for a Whopper, buy one get one free. So I drove up, parked and went in. Haven't had luck with coupons and drive up lane. I got my two whoppers, ate one and left. There was a guy outside, maybe 60 years old, raggedy clothes, asking for money because he was so hungry. I figure cash is just a donation to their drug habit and walked past him. Then I thought about that Whopper in my hand. I walked back and gave him that. He seemed pleased.
I never have "extra" food and I never see beggars. But at that moment, I had what he needed.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Same thing I suppose everybody goes to church for I guess. I magine I get as much out of it as most people get out of it.
IF other people got out of church more than I do, This world would be a much better place. SINCE IT AINT< I guess there getting out of church as much as I do lol.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

haypoint said:


> A few weeks ago, on my way home from a meeting, it was past lunch time but I wasn't really hungry. But I had a coupon for a Whopper, buy one get one free. So I drove up, parked and went in. Haven't had luck with coupons and drive up lane. I got my two whoppers, ate one and left. There was a guy outside, maybe 60 years old, raggedy clothes, asking for money because he was so hungry. I figure cash is just a donation to their drug habit and walked past him. Then I thought about that Whopper in my hand. I walked back and gave him that. He seemed pleased.
> I never have "extra" food and I never see beggars. But at that moment, I had what he needed.


I guess every coin has another side. One time I met a homeless woman who was standing in front of the starbucks and she said with sadness in her eyes and voice "can you buy me some food". I took pity on her and said "come on" and motioned for her to follow me over to the sidewalk vender's cart so I could buy her an egg sandwich. She said "oh no, I did not mean that. I wanted you to take me into starbuck and buy me a smoothie." I gave her a look that would kill and walked away from her without saying a word.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Yes, it is pretty tough for some of these guys. They made bad choices or perhaps got a very bad start in life, or both. I work with a group that ministers to people living in a weekly rental place that rents to the "unrentable", like ex-cons. 

On the other hand, many we visit with have turned their lives over to God, they did not have much to give up, not much to cling on to. In 40 years, we will all be at about the same point in life, teetering on the edge of this present life on earth, with no great physical advantage over anyone else, regardless of how successful we were previously. In some respects some of these people end up far ahead - that is the irony.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

true, time levels the playing field. It makes the strong weak, it makes the weak strong, the arrogant humble, and so on and so on.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Actually, IMO, taking control of your own life levels the playing field. Quit living for a possible tomorrow, and do what you can...today. Help someone. Be kind to someone. Stand up for what is right. Reach down for those less fortunate. Believe in the good buried within others. Fight evil.

And then have a glass of wine and be thankful that you are alive even one more day.

Time...it is all that we truly have to give. Make the most of it. (while she goes and checks the story thread...haha)

~ST


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

City Bound said:


> I guess every coin has another side. One time I met a homeless woman who was standing in front of the starbucks and she said with sadness in her eyes and voice "can you buy me some food". I took pity on her and said "come on" and motioned for her to follow me over to the sidewalk vender's cart so I could buy her an egg sandwich. She said "oh no, I did not mean that. I wanted you to take me into starbuck and buy me a smoothie." *I gave her a look that would kill and walked away from her without saying a word*.




I don't understand why you took offense to that. Were you annoyed because she wanted to select for herself what was best for her to eat? A smoothie is more filling and has more nutritional value than an egg sandwich, it's more digestible on an empty stomach and it costs less.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I think it's the fact that the person wanted Starbucks and not what he was offering. Personally, I would have told the person I couldn't afford Starbucks and would be more than happy to buy them what I was having. Somewhere along the way it's become okay to treat those less fortunate than ourselves as less than human when they won't act or conform to our preconceived idea of how a poor/homeless person should act. It's not just here. It's a recurring theme on this whole site.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Paumon said:


> I don't understand why you took offense to that. Were you annoyed because she wanted to select for herself what was best for her to eat? A smoothie is more filling and has more nutritional value than an egg sandwich, it's more digestible on an empty stomach and it costs less.


beggars can't be choosers. I cant afford starbucks for myself let alone for some junky just because she knows how to manipulate soft hearted people like myself with her beguiles of starvation and destitution. If she was truly in need and if she was truly starving she would eat any nutritious food she could get her hands on and she would be grateful. That is what bugged me, she was an ingrate. I was struggling to afford my transportation costs that month and the money I was going to give her for a sandwich was money I actually needed for the train in the following week so her attitude rubbed me the wrong way.

An egg sandwich cost more then a smoothie and a smoothie is more nutritious? Not really. Eggs are one of the most nutritious foods you can eat. An egg sandwich cost $1.50. A smoothie cost $6.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey, that sounds like half the people I grew up with lol.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

doingitmyself said:


> I would not share this normally but since you all are sharing i will as well. Down the street from my shop is a church sponsored soup kitchen and thrift shop. They offer hot showers and will wash the street people's clothing for them as well. While driving by I noticed many of the folks outside and around the building were in severe need of some grooming. Introduced myself to the pastor and offered my service to those in honest need. He has a stack of my business cards and he signs them and gives them to those in honest need. He makes sure they are showered, clothes are clean and are as presentable as they can be.
> 
> I take em per his call first and on Sat. afternoons so it does not conflict with my regular schedule and clients. The folks are so very, very thankful and it seems to really lighten up their outlook. Makes me feel appreciated as well.
> 
> Funny thing, two weeks ago we had mega snow fall and when i got the the shop on Tuesday i could tell someone had kept up the shoveling. The pastor said he handed several of the men shovels and told them to go see if they could help me out! Karma is a wonderful thing!!


You and Ox are both sweet guys! We need more of you!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Many moons ago I was a teenage runaway. At that time I believed the devils I didn't know was better than the ones I did.

I was alone, frightened, confused and often hungry. For a time I lived on the mercy of strangers.

I will be forever grateful for those nameless people who looked me in the eye with compassion and treated me with kindness. They may not know it but they gave me a sense of worth which was equally important as a meal....maybe more so.

I make every effort to pay it forward today.


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll never forget an overseas trip - I always stay at the YMCA in NYC, Which is right around the corner from Tavern on the Green in Central Park. I had gone out for a sandwich and was bringing it back to my room when I passed a woman who was asking passersby for change on the sidewalk. The expression on her face when I handed her my meal left me feeling like the one who was blessed. She could have been an angel as far as I could tell.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

LA I don't think my curosity about Bill going to church was misplaced at all. He makes a big deal about going to church and I was just wondering if he was learing anything. People can go to church and think they are better than those that don't and yet if you sit in church and never learn about God's plan for each of us and the lessons the bible are meant to teach it really is a waste of time. Thank you for your opinion on my question though I especially liked the finger waving icon sooooo cute.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

How do I make a BIG? deal about going to church.? I cant remember the last time I mentioned it.
Other people have made a big deal about it just cause I made mention of it, I don't remember that I did.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> How do I make a BIG? deal about going to church.? I cant remember the last time I mentioned it.
> Other people have made a big deal about it just cause I made mention of it, I don't remember that I did.


Bill you do mention church often. I was just curious if it was more of a social setting for you 

I will leave it at that


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Paumon said:


> I don't understand why you took offense to that. Were you annoyed because she wanted to select for herself what was best for her to eat? A smoothie is more filling and has more nutritional value than an egg sandwich, it's more digestible on an empty stomach and it costs less.


And, maybe she had chewing and swallowing issues.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> IF my brother had been a deadbeat bum hanging out on corners, I would figure he had made the choices that had put him there, and he had to live with them, just the same if his choices had made him rich. I KNOWS he feels the same way bout me


Bill, many, if not most, of the people living in the streets are there because of mental impairments. And there aren't enough programs to help them ever since the Reagan administration closed the mental institutions and sent these people to live on their own. Which they clearly can't.

They don't have a support system at all like people like you and I do. Whenever you have a decision to make you have the luxury to come here and pose your question and situation and ask for feedback which helps you with your decision making process.

The homeless don't have that.

I know you are a devout church goer. You may want to ask yourself this: "WWJD?".


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

I can't imagine that "a look that would kill" would ever be interpreted as anything other than "That's a goofy looking expression"
I just tried it in the bathroom mirror and cracked up laughing at my killer self.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I've been wondering just how nutritious it is, compared to an egg sandwich.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

The nutrition info is available on the Starbucks website. I can't post a link cause I'm on my phone. They look fairly nutritious and tasty.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

rkintn said:


> The nutrition info is available on the Starbucks website. I can't post a link cause I'm on my phone. They look fairly nutritious and tasty.


Really? Starbucks sells looks that kill?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

sustainabilly said:


> Really? Starbucks sells looks that kill?



Oops my bad! *backs out of the conversation*


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

rkintn said:


> The nutrition info is available on the Starbucks website. I can't post a link cause I'm on my phone. They look fairly nutritious and tasty.


Ironically, I was just reading this article a few days ago...

http://foodbabe.com/2012/07/18/sabotaged-at-starbucks/


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

rkintn said:


> Oops my bad! *backs out of the conversation*


No harm, no foul.

There was no conversation rk. Just being goofy.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

This thread made me think of the man with "The Golden Voice",,,The panhandler who 

got discovered,,,was on 60 min. & the news a while back,,,

What ever happened to him????


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

My idea of designer coffee is a 1/2 extra teaspoon of sugar and one extra hazelnut creamer. I pay .79 for a refill cup of goodness when traveling at Caseys gas station. At home its more like .07, I don't use the new fangled K- cup thingy, just old school classic Folger's and a Mr. coffee paper filter. Works every time. :buds:

I tried a Starbucks coffee one time and when i tasted it I thought someone was pranking me!!! I honestly started looking for a camera like in AFV!!! LOLOL I could not believe someone would want coffee that tasted like that!!! :hammer:


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/13/ted-williams-charity_n_2467618.html


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

doingitmyself said:


> My idea of designer coffee is a 1/2 extra teaspoon of sugar and one extra hazelnut creamer. I pay .79 for a refill cup of goodness when traveling at Caseys gas station. At home its more like .07, I don't use the new fangled K- cup thingy, just old school classic Folger's and a Mr. coffee paper filter. Works every time. :buds:
> 
> I tried a Starbucks coffee one time and when i tasted it I thought someone was pranking me!!! I honestly started looking for a camera like in AFV!!! LOLOL I could not believe someone would want coffee that tasted like that!!! :hammer:


I love very strong coffee but Starbucks tastes burned to me. I can't make burned coffee at home for a lot less money.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

They have Caseys in Kansas.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

rkintn said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/13/ted-williams-charity_n_2467618.html


I'm so glad that he's gotten back on his feet now.



> The determined advocate recently launched the Ted Williams Project, which supports homeless communities by providing basic necessities to shelters and outreach programs, according to the nonprofitâs website. Itâs working on paying for such critical items as sheets, towels, mattresses and blankets and also granting âwish-listâ items to shelters.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I only ever had one cup of coffee at starbucks. that was years ago. it was awful and it did taste like it was burnt to me also. Timmies had good coffee but I have not been in for some time. I have one cup in the morning and if I feel like another when I'm out I'm never very far from the house. shopping is only 10 minutes in all directions. ~Georgia


----------

